# The House of Haleth... extinct?



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 23, 2003)

While re-reading the Silmarillion, I noticed the mentioning of the three houses of the Edain: Beor, Hador, and Haleth. Beor's and Hador's houses have important parts in LOTR, but I can find no descendants of the Halethrim. Were they all destroyed in the sinking of Beleriand? Were they converted into evil Numenoreans?

It's odd to see a prominent house noted for its 'amazons' disappear so abruptly. Perhaps I am just not researching far enough.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 23, 2003)

Some of them survived the First Age and dwelt in Middle-earth (versus going to Numenor) and later were unfriendly with the Numenoreans who would come to Middle-earth and destroy forest land. From these people come the Dunlendings.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 23, 2003)

Indeed, but is it not possible that som eof them went to Númenor? For there is no mention of them after the part they played in the grand finale of the traged of Húrin's family. They were npot eager for lore, and did not love great concourses of men. Nevertheless, they were of the Edain and would certainly have been summoned to Númenor, I do not think it impossible that some of them might have gone there. Maybe the ones who chose to live with Haleth went to Númenor while the ones that spread far and wide stayed in ME. 

Måns


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 25, 2003)

> The language of the Folk of Haleth was not used, for they had perished and would not rise again. Nor would their tongue be heard again


 _Problem of Ros; HoME 12_ 

The Haladin's relations in Middle-Earth (The Gwathuirim) spread from the White Mountains to Bree. The Haladin (if any survived) may have looked out of place in Númenór since (seemingly) they were dark-skinned. (In Tolkien's latter conceptions. The Bëorians also had some peoples who were dark skinned.) 

For info. on the history of the Gwathuirim read 'Of Galadriel and Celeborn' or 'Of Dwarves and Men' or one of my essays on them.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 25, 2003)

> The language of the Folk of Haleth was not used, for they had perished and would not rise again. Nor would their tongue be heard again


 _Problem of Ros; HoME 12_ 

The Haladin's relations in Middle-Earth (The Gwathuirim) spread from the White Mountains to Bree. The Haladin (if any survived) may have looked out of place in Númenór since (seemingly) they were dark-skinned. (In Tolkien's latter conceptions. The Bëorians also had some peoples who were dark skinned.) 

For info. on the history of the Gwathuirim read 'Of Galadriel and Celeborn' or 'Of Dwarves and Men' or one of my essays on them. 

Some of the Drúedain went to Númenór so some of the Haladin prob. would have gone too. Eärendil didn't know their tongue, as their tongue had fallen out of use as the First Age progressed. 'The Wanderings of Húrin' and 'Of Dwarves and Men' tell us that it was barely used when their realm was destroyed at the coming of Húrin.


----------

